# which dress?



## meiming (Mar 17, 2008)

Good news first: The dresses finally came after much waiting and anticipation!! 

Bad news: They both look horrible on me. So much that I'm not even going to post the pictures. 





Let's just say that even though they were the same size, the lacy one was a bit snug and just didn't quite hang right on me, while the purple one was a bit big, made my shoulders look like a linebacker's and was way too long. Ironically, the first dress I found (of course) still is the one that fits and suits me best. Wow, how very Goldilocks of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So now that the whole dress dilemma has cleared itself up, we are left with the dark blue dress. I wanna hear suggestions on makeup please ladies and gents and anything else you think may be flattering to accent this. Oh yeah and what do you all think of the earrings I posted? I don't know if I can do the hair after all because I dont think mine is quite long enough. Anyone have a relatively easy suggestion for alternative? I'm not too hair savvy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe it's already 2 days away.

TIA as always!!

----------------------------------------------

so sorta bad news...i finally got the time to go to the store only to find out that both are online only dresses. I ordered them both today but won't get here til next week. So still delay in choosing. Meanwhile, I found this dress and got it as a back-up. What do you think? Good enough to keep or should i return it? 

Earrings? 




Hair?




-----------------------------------------------------------

I have a sunset/evening wedding to go to in 2 weeks and I found a couple of options but I want to know what people think. 

TIA!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the 2nd dress better, looks more flattering


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like #2 too


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)

*goes against the grain*
I love the first one.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 17, 2008)

2nd one, I love the colour and think the shape at the bust is nicer.


----------



## Jot (Mar 17, 2008)

another vote for the second one x


----------



## meiming (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far! I have a question...does dress 2's color seem inappropriate for a march wedding or am I still okay?


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 17, 2008)

i like the second one.  it's pretttyy!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 17, 2008)

the first one!!! the plunging V-back is freaken hot. lol

im not a big fan of the bow dead in the middle.  it can make you look kinda fat or wider.  the first one is more figure flattering in my opinion


----------



## meiming (Mar 17, 2008)

Ooh that's an important consideration! I do have a belly I need to NOT accentuate, lol. Well hopefully I will be able to make it to the store in the next couple of days and I'll try to take camera pics of what it looks like on me.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 17, 2008)

1st one is gorgeous...I like 2nd one as well but 1st one is nicer!


----------



## kblakes (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the 1st one.


----------



## meiming (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, we're almost tied in votes!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 18, 2008)

I've met you personally, I  think the first one would be way cute on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My vote's weighted.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope you have tried these on.  How they fit can make or  break your decision.  Bottom line, I would go with the one that looks the most flattering on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If both look great, I would go with the second.  I chose that one, because it looks more for that particular time of the wedding.  The other is more of day look to me.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the 2nd one, I'm not too fond of the rosette on the first one.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 19, 2008)

Definitely the second one.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Mar 19, 2008)

the first one is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 19, 2008)

I think with your skin tone you would look absolutely beautiful in the second one! You should take pictures with both on though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either one will look great on you, but I'm in love with the 2nd!


----------



## Divinity (Mar 19, 2008)

I like them both, but the sash and pattern on the first one makes it different and unique.  I like to wear something besides solid colors to formal events.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 19, 2008)

I love them both! Please show pictures with you wearing them when you get a chance to go to the store! I think most of us will be able to help you out better, when we see it on.


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 19, 2008)

the 2nd one! it's plain but you could spruce it up with some jewelry or some patterned shoes or strappy sandals.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2008)

The second dress.

The color and the way it's cut looks super flattering.


----------



## meiming (Mar 21, 2008)

.....


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 21, 2008)

The dress you got is really cute and you make it look good (lol!), but a little too plain. I think you would look great still in the 2nd one.


----------



## meiming (Mar 21, 2008)

aww thanks for the sweet compliment! I'm attempting to lose a few pounds before the wedding. It'll be the first time my friends in that group have seen me dressed up and I want to show them I can clean up puurrdy, lol!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the first one. It has nice detailing on it and I like the waist on it. The second one is kinda blah, just because it's all one colour and the bow could be a bad thing. Although I LOVE the neckline on it lol. Looks like it could be very flattering to the bust. Actually, I think I like the shape of the second one better... Which can make all the difference!

I think I'm voting #2? I'm not really helping am I.... lol

Either way, you're gonna look hot!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the second one. Its pretty.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 25, 2008)

The dress you got is super cute! The design on the waist accentuates your curves and makes you look really slim.  Is it black?  Can't see if it's black or some other dark colour but either way it's lovely.  Would this colour be appropriate for the wedding though?  It's definitely worth keeping cos this dress could be worn to other occasions as well.  

You can also add a little more formality to this dress by accessorising.  A studded black Satin clutch and matching shoes would look great with this plus jewelry! A gorgeous necklace would be ok with this cos of its low neckline. And of course, vavavoom make-up!


----------



## meiming (Mar 25, 2008)

So the dress you see is actually a dark teal. It's hard to tell the color because of my crappy camera phone pic. Thanks for the sweet compliment. I also got blingy chandelier earrings to wear with whichever dress I end up with. 




Hopefully I receive my dresses tomorrow if all goes as planned and then you know what's going up on the site tomorrow night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Be ready for more critiqueing gals.

After that...MAKEUP SUGGESTIONS


----------



## meiming (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, and this is the hair I was thinking of trying. 




I'm gonna do a run-through with the hair soon I hope so I won't be trying it out the day of  I am just worried that it won't suit my face shape. What do you think?


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually, I love the 3rd dress.  The love the deep purple.


----------



## KristineEL (Mar 26, 2008)

I love #2... and I think your m/u would look stunning with that color as well.


----------



## meiming (Mar 27, 2008)

the new dresses came and both the lacy and the purple don't look good on me at all. So ladies (and any gents), what makeup would you do? What do you all think of the earrings? I don't know if I can do the hair after all because I dont think mine is quite long enough. Anyone have a relatively easy suggestion for alternative? I'm not too hair savvy.


----------



## meiming (Mar 28, 2008)

BUMP!


----------

